# Hi ww2aircraft.net`s forum



## tankarmour (Apr 20, 2013)

I`m new ... 
About me - I`m modeller - interesting Built Paint aircraft model from 1/72 to 1/32 or bit bigger and another AFV models etc..


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2013)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 20, 2013)

Howdy!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 20, 2013)

Welcome Tankarmour 

Geo


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 20, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2013)

Welcome to the asylum Tank!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 20, 2013)

Welcome from across the pond


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome from the land of the Hippocroccofrog.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey how's come I have been singled out on the bottom line?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2013)

Greetings!! Welcome to the Magic Mushroom Academy!

Who's the other 4 then?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome from down under...


----------



## mikewint (Apr 21, 2013)

Well there's me and Paul (though he probably wo't admit it since he's been testing bacon products). That's two more


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 21, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Well there's me and Paul (though he probably wo't admit it since he's been testing bacon products). That's two more


Shoot,... Mike; Purely proud to be in 'yer august company!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 21, 2013)

See there goes that age thingy, it's MAY not August silly


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 21, 2013)

Pretty sure it's April.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 21, 2013)

Depends upon your longitude from the equator


----------



## Readie (Apr 27, 2013)

Welcome from sunny Plymouth


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey, who's calling me a crab???

Whats going on? Ohh, right....welcome to the forum.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm a crab, June.


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the site Tankarmour  here we're a motley crew that don't usually bite, with lots of info, facts, stories and sometimes getting lil' hot under the collar, all normally with a twist of pedantic humour too.

("...august company." yegads Meatloaf, tis is an epitath doth rarely used nowadays)


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2013)

If you stopped dipping your dirty mittens in the magic musbroom jar, you'll find out that it's December, look at the banner, you silly lot!

Now, who stole my bong and blitz??


----------



## Readie (Apr 29, 2013)

The L2 football season is over so, time stops till it all starts again...
I can't wait, the oooohs, the aaaah's the do you if I don'ts...the dreams and promises of promotion all dashed on the rocks of shame.

Jan, put more water in it mate hahaha.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, and 'tis obviously late december or early january, the banner says so, and the banner DOES. NOT. LIE.


----------



## N4521U (May 26, 2013)

Influenced by a banner............ my gosh. It's May for crying out loud.


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 26, 2013)

N4521U said:


> I'm a crab, June.


An' I'm a July crab!


----------



## N4521U (May 26, 2013)

So the forum has crabs then!?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 26, 2013)

G'day sport, as you see……………….were nuts and its bl**dy winter here so the banner is right.


----------



## N4521U (May 27, 2013)

That's bazackley right........... Christmas in July!


----------



## mikewint (May 28, 2013)

Did someome order crabs?


----------

